# What is the best all-around biography of John Calvin?



## TimeRedeemer (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm looking for the in-depth type treatment. Is there a concensus choice among those who have an interest in such things (most everybody here I would suppose)?


----------



## turmeric (Jan 13, 2006)

Alister McGrath?


----------



## crhoades (Jan 13, 2006)

I haven't read all there is, but my pick would be Alister McGrath's.


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. This is what I was looking for, i.e. a book I hadn't considered (and actually for some reason I had associated the name 'Alister' with another - liberal - theologian, so I guess I wasn't considering Alister McGrath's book for that mistaken reason). I searched the public library site on the internet and lo and behold they had a copy (unusual for theological books). Which saves me 40 dollars. So now I have the McGrath in front of me. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 13, 2006)

McGrath's book is good, but at the end of the book it gets into the later Reformers. He takes the position that they left the legacy of Calvin behind. With the exception of this, it is a good book and I think you will injoy it.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jan 13, 2006)

Has anyone read Robert Reymond's "John Calvin: His Life and Influence?" I've noticed it recently at RHB and Monergism, but haven't heard of the author.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 14, 2006)

Best I've read:

A Life of Calvin, by McGrath
Calvin, Geneva and the Reformation, by Wallace
Interpreting John Calvin, by FL Battles
Calvin, by Parker


----------



## Jie-Huli (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> Has anyone read Robert Reymond's "John Calvin: His Life and Influence?" I've noticed it recently at RHB and Monergism, but haven't heard of the author.



I have not read this particular work, but Robert Reymond is a longtime Professor at a seminary in Florida (Knox Theological Seminary, if I am not mistaken?), and published a substantial systematic theology book a few years ago that is very well regarded and widely used. He is a reformed Presbyterian.

I heard him preach at my church in England a few times, and believe he is a very gifted minister of the Word.

So I am sure anything he has written on Calvin would be a worthy read.

Blessings,

Jie-Huli


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks again for all the recommendations. This year I plan on becoming - God willing - initiated into Calvin's actual writings, but I wanted to get a good historical overview first. I already had John T. McNeill's _History and Character of Calvinism_. I've only read the _Institutes_ in the extreme abridgement published by Baker Books. 

I have Battles' _Analysis of the Institutes of the Christian Religion of John Calvin_. For what it exists for it is a very worthwhile book to have (it's a very extensive outline of the entire work). I've read sections of it then gone to the _Institutes_ itself and read the actual sections. This has proven to be very useful.

On the theme of time-redeeming since John Calvin is at the center of all this (the Bible is at the center of course, but in terms of theology and biblical doctrine I mean), and since his writing and insight is so powerful, along with the Bible I'm going to concentrate on Calvin for as long as it takes.


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 14, 2006)

CALVIJN IN HET STRIJDPERK - E. DOUMERGUE


----------



## crhoades (Jan 14, 2006)

An excellent book is Philip Benedict's Social History of Calvinism - in many ways replaces McNeil's book on History and Character of Calvinism.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 14, 2006)

Also didn't see this one listed: Beza's biographie of Calvin. I'm sure it's online somewhere. If you are interested in a character study of him/biography, may I suggest buying the Ages CD-rom of Calvin's writings (it has Beza as well) and spend time reading his letters to the other reformers etc. It even makes for good devotional reading. You begin to realize that the reformation occured in part due to the close correspondance of all of the reformers - the sharing of prayer and ideas.


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Jan 14, 2006)

>An excellent book is Philip Benedict's Social History of Calvinism

Thanks for that. I found a review:

http://www3.uakron.edu/hfrance/reviews/mentzer2.html


----------

